# Ping BeCu Irons need shafts



## cyberfly

I own an old set of Ping copper irons that I play my best golf with. They are the Ping-eye-2 clubs and I have a complete set up them from 1 to lob wedge, not all serials match,,but everything except the 1, 2 and L match,,so they are also collectible. Problem is they play better(for me) than my Callaway's and the Mizuno's I have custom made for me.
The shafts in the Ping BeCu's are old (original) and Id like to update them,, any good suggestions as to which shafts would work best???. I like the TT Lites in my custom clubs and also like the graphites in my callaways...Any suggestions?????????thanks ron..


----------



## U Grooves

If they are your pet clubs, i suggest sparing no expense. Perhaps True Temper Dynamic Golds R300u's would be suitable. I have these shafts in a set of cobra blades, extremely good, just to flexible for me.


----------



## Golfbum

Be warned ahead of time. Changing those shafts can alter the playing character of those irons. I have seen that happen twice before with Ping Irons. Shafts were broken, replaced and the irons never felt the same to two friends of mine.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I have to agree 100 % with Golf Bum, everything I've read regarding graphite shafts, even the manufactures say, that they cannot 100% guarantee the sameness in 10 shafts of a supposed identical make/model. Besides everything I've read say that graphite shafts will last a life time, they dont wear out or lose flexability, unless their nicked or cut. Changing shafts for cosmetic reasons in my opinion is flirting with disaster for your favorite set of clubs. 
Del


----------



## cyberfly

Good point,, I tried hand buffing 1 of the shafts with an expensive car polish (glaze and then carnuba wax) and it came out like brand new,,so Im going to stick with a good polish job on them and keep playing them,, thanks for the advice,, ron..


----------



## Hogan

I've been dealing with the same issue. I have a set of Ping BeCu ISI Black dot irons. Still love them. When investigating the possibility of changing the shafts I was told that the weighting from the original steel shafts will not be duplicated in the same way. Meaning the clubs will not feel the same. The question is whether a new feel with the old heads will be better for you or not. You might want to give Ping a call directly and ask for their opinion and advise. If you decide to have the shafts replaced I would suggest you have Ping do it for you.
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## cesc

How has it gone cyberfly???


----------



## cyberfly

The shafts came out beautiful,,they look brand new,, amazing what a little wax and hand rubbing does to a fiberglass shaft.. thanks ron


----------

